

42 disease clusters in 13 U.S. states identified - zoowar
http://www.nrdc.org/health/diseaseclusters/files/diseaseclusters_issuepaper.pdf

======
hammock
I just went to the Wiki page of the Santa Susana Field Lab and it is scary!
Most people think of Three Mile Island or maybe Nevada Test Site as examples
of the worst nuclear accidents in US history but I had no idea:

>The Hot Lab suffered a number of fires involving radioactive materials. For
example, in 1957, a fire in the Hot Cell "got out of control and ... massive
contamination" resulted. In July, 1959, the site suffered a partial nuclear
meltdown that has been named "the worst in U.S. history", releasing an
undisclosed amount of radiation, but thought to be much more than the Three
Mile Island disaster in 1979.

> At least four of the ten nuclear reactors suffered accidents. The AE6
> reactor experienced a release of fission gases in March 1959, the SRE
> experienced a power excursion and partial meltdown in July 1959; the SNAP8ER
> in 1964 experienced damage to 80% of its fuel; and the SNAP8DR in 1969
> experienced similar damage to one-third of its fuel.

> The reactors located on the grounds of SSFL were considered experimental,
> and therefore had no containment structures.

> Throughout the years, approximately ten low-power nuclear reactors operated
> at SSFL, in addition to several "critical facilities": a sodium burn pit in
> which sodium-coated objects were burned in an open pit; a plutonium fuel
> fabrication facility; a uranium carbide fuel fabrication facility; and the
> purportedly largest "Hot Lab" facility in the United States at the time.

